# Diesel intake cleaning enquiry



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread cleaned up. I also deleted your other two threads as duplicates. You might want to poke around in our Gen1 Diesel area as there may be assistance there.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Gen1 Diesel General Discussion


2010-2016 (Gen1) Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel (CTD) general discussion.




www.cruzetalk.com













Gen1 Diesel Technical Discussion


2010-2016 (Gen1) Chevrolet Cruze Eco Diesel technical discussion.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

